# Kerry's gets his hair cut!



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

KERRY FLIES D.C. HAIRDRESSER TO OREGON FOR TOUCH-UP 
Mon Aug 16 2004 22:37:16 ET

SUPER CUTS: Dem presidential hopeful John Kerry flew his Washington, DC hairdresser to Portland, OR last week for a touch-up.

CRISTOPHE stylist Isabelle Goetz, who handles Kerry's hair issues, made the trek to the West Coast, the NY DAILY NEWS will report on Tuesday.

Last spring, DRUDGE detailed how Kerry flew Goetz to Pittsburgh for a trim...

Bush is a wealthy man from a wealthy family but I do not see the same type of grandiose behavior from him. Things like this have always made me feel ill at ease, because people with that kind of attitude tend to not be nice or sincere or moral.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you have a lot of money legally earned I don't care what you waste it on but it sure seems to be the height of vanity to me. Why not just go to the local barber and tell him to give you a haircut. Of course maybe I'm just jealous he still has enough of his to worry about :lol: :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Only his hairdresser knows for sure... 8)


----------

